# Miter Saw Tripping Breaker



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

take it to a service center to get looked over. 

another thought is how new is the electrical in the house. the most recent codes for electrical call for afci outlets.. these will trip if they have a large draw through them, mainly required in bedrooms and living areas which will only ever have low voltage devices plugged into them. large items like saws will trip them everytime, ran into this problem on a house a couple years ago


----------



## bubbared64 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I was trying it through an extension cord, so that may be adding more current draw to the breaker. I'll try it directly to an outlet. The outlet I was using wasn't gfi, nor the breaker. Hopefully that'll take care of me. If not, I may just buy a harbor freight cheapie. I would use the saw maybe once or twice a year if I'm lucky.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Put it back on the curb. It was there for a reason. Once or twice a year usage is perfect for Harbor Freight tools.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those have a history of failed shaft bearings on the blade side----spin the motor with your fingers and see if the bearing is shot.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> Put it back on the curb. It was there for a reason. Once or twice a year usage is perfect for Harbor Freight tools.


I disagree, there are only so many things that can go wrong, worst case being the armature. 

I just replaced the armature and bearings on my 708, it cost $94. That’s a small price to have a good tool working again. More value for the buck than you’ll ever find at HF.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I had one of those (bearings shot) --Nice light saw--Plenty of instructions available for repairing it.


----------



## bubbared64 (Sep 27, 2011)

The motor spins freely enough. Now that the weathers a bit cooler I can work on it some more. If the bearings are getting bad, I can do that no problem. If it's the armature, those cost around $100. Not sure if I want to spend that much. We'll see.

I found a nice Hitachi Table Saw, and a Husky Air Compressor in the same pile with the DeWalt, and the table saw works great. The rip fence is missing, but I have materials to make another one and it could use a new blade. The commutator on the compressor was really messed up (pitted), so that went back out.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

As long as you're in there, I would take a look at the switch too. I haven't had to replace any for a while, but thinking back, I have probably replaced as many trigger type switches as brushes, not necessarily on miter saws, but electric tools in general.


----------

